# Show us your B&R!!



## 99Reza

Taken on beautiful Sunday morning...



















Just my dog and showing the SC buckle, this is more suitable buckle for the watch.










Another kind of buckle that's IMO is the perfect match for the watch.










b-) b-)


----------



## Line7

Dang! Tell me bout that sweet strap


----------



## Aqua Spearo

cool buckle! Im designing a couple custom straps from ABP Paris right now.. Apparently the BR01 stamped buckle that comes with the calfskin strap is actually narrower then the rubber strap? Feel like selling your old buckle? Im gonna start getting into exotic straps for the watches.. Not to many options stateside.


----------



## DiveTimer

WOW awesome strap. where did you get it???


----------



## 99Reza

You can buy them off Strap culture (http://strapculture.com/sc_buckles.html). 
They just released an even bulkier buckle.

Depending when you bought the Instrument, my OEM buckle is 20mm wide whereas the rubber is 24mm. The newer Instrument comes with 24mm wide calf strap thus 24mm buckle.

The strap is custom made from HKTAN. My next strap will be from Rob Montana, he has some awesome straps.


----------



## cdvma




----------



## sc_junky




----------



## sc_junky




----------



## sc_junky




----------



## Spoon

here are mine:

orange br01-94 carbon ti limited










phantom br01-94


----------



## HelloNasty1

Spoon said:


> phantom br01-94


*OHHH SNAP! That looks fantastic!* :-!


----------



## Spoon

HelloNasty1 said:


> *OHHH SNAP! That looks fantastic!* :-!


thank you sir. its my favorite watch by far. if you can only imagine what i had to do to find one. but thats in another thread. i suggest you buy one if you can find one. it will be a collectors item soon, shoot it already is:-!


----------



## hotrod_doc

Gentlemen, glad to be in the forum, (thanks Spoon for the invite!)










this is my 01-92 with a grey croc strap from alt straps. I am looking at getting an 03-92 military type within the next couple of months. State side they all seem to be sold out and one must be ordered. Looking forward to seeing some cool pics, love the pirate buckle-very cool!:-!


----------



## simoncudd

well, good to see some familiar names!!!!!!!!!!
good to see you here DOC, thanks SPOON for inviting me!!
here's a few [older] shots of my collection!!!

CUDDSVILLE;-) aka SIMONC!!!!
BR01-94 SS blk
BR01-92 SS wht
BR02 PVD pro dial


----------



## 99Reza

Awesome shots guys!! That Phantom chrono is hot!! There's one for sale in Brisbane, apparently only 3 in Australia, i'll snap that if i have the funds, but i'm eyeing a JLC at the moment


----------



## 5oclock

I dont have an Instrument, but here is my B&R which I've had now for about 5 years:


----------



## Aqua Spearo

I love this picture. The watch needs an orange croc strap.



















The BR01-07.. I love this model, although the power reserve seems a little out of place and the red is hard to match, it has the metal markers like the gold models that add some extra bling factor. Im going to buff the full watch out to a mirror finish and get a nice black croc strap with a red liner to match the PR.


----------



## Flatliner1313

I never knew how beastly these things were until you all posted pictures wearing them. Massive!


----------



## Aqua Spearo

It depends on wrist size.


----------



## Watch_guy

Aqua Spearo said:


> It depends on wrist size.


Unless you have a 10 inch wrist , I think that relatively speaking these are very big watches. I love them but they are big and that's a fact.


----------



## DMB

*Some nice pics ....*

but do these come in smaller sizes? - David


----------



## mthwatch

*Re: Some nice pics ....*

sure, the BR03 is 42mm. The BR01 is 46. But really, I'm not a very big guy, but 46mm isn't really that big. I've had numerous 50mm + watches - and those are big. I have the 46mm Invicta BR01 homage right now, and it just doesn't look that big to me. It's something you just have to get used to. I remember the first time I tried on a 44mm Panerai...I thought, no way, this is too huge! Now I don't usually consider a watch under 45mm.....


----------



## grinhu

here is my Vintage 126, I have it since 2004, and very satisfied with it. By the way, i made a review on the pil-mil forum, it's here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=156286


----------



## DMB

*Re: Some nice pics ....*



mthwatch said:


> sure, the BR03 is 42mm. The BR01 is 46. But really, I'm not a very big guy, but 46mm isn't really that big. I've had numerous 50mm + watches - and those are big. I have the 46mm Invicta BR01 homage right now, and it just doesn't look that big to me. It's something you just have to get used to. I remember the first time I tried on a 44mm Panerai...I thought, no way, this is too huge! Now I don't usually consider a watch under 45mm.....


I've got several 44-45mm watches. I don't know if it's the square shape of the B&R, the fact that they have huge dials, or that some of the posters have pencil wrists but a few of those wrist shots look clownish. The BR03 would be nice though. (I hope those shots weren't the BR03) - David


----------



## HelloNasty1

Watch_guy said:


> Unless you have a 10 inch wrist , I think that relatively speaking these are very big watches. I love them but they are big and that's a fact.


The BR03 line was created to help fill the its to big category. The BR03 is 42mm and is much more manageable if the 46mm is to massive. I can not pull of the BR01, but feel very comfortable with the BR03.


----------



## DMB

HelloNasty1 said:


> The BR03 line was created to help fill the its to big category. The BR03 is 42mm and is much more manageable if the 46mm is to massive. I can not pull of the BR01, but feel very comfortable with the BR03.


The BR03 is nice. Do they make it in that green military model or the phantom? - David


----------



## Aqua Spearo

The BR01 fits perfectly for a 7 1/4+ wrist, the lugs dont over hang at that wrist size. they also have the 39MM BRS


----------



## mthwatch

Does anybody have a BR03 so that might see the difference? But really, the BR01 looks large in pictures but it sits great on the wrist. I think that the square shape just looks huge in pictures...in reality it's really not that big..


----------



## simoncudd

great shot Aqua [the one in the sea]!
must get my 02 carbon pro dial to the beach ASAP!:-!


----------



## Spoon

guys i have 6.5" wrists and the br01 is fine, i havent received any negative comments on my watch being to big for me. i found the br03 insanely huge when i first got it, now it looks puny.

i really think its a matter of getting used to. remember the standard just several years ago was 36/38mm. now those would be considered ladies sizes already. 46mm is very normal nowadays.


----------



## RobDeep

Here's my BR03-92 on my extremely girlish wrist. :-d I love this watch. I need to take some better pictures with an actual camera. This is an iPhone shot.


----------



## GHM73

Military 123 #634 of 999

Love this watch.


----------



## Aqua Spearo

*Re: Some nice pics ....*



DMB said:


> I've got several 44-45mm watches. I don't know if it's the square shape of the B&R, the fact that they have huge dials, or that some of the posters have pencil wrists but a few of those wrist shots look clownish. The BR03 would be nice though. (I hope those shots weren't the BR03) - David


You should probably just go try one on to see. My girlfriend wheres the BR01 and it looks good, that watch has probably received at least 50 compliments and she gets alot wearing it also.

BR03s on anerexic models










I think I could go bigger.


----------



## Spoon

*Re: Some nice pics ....*

wrist shot from my crumby laptop cam, taken today


----------



## tomee

*Re: Some nice pics ....*


----------



## deckard

BR03 92 Military


----------



## Patstarrx

I dont own a B&R, But this brand has been on my radar for a while. Thanks to Spoon!
Great pic guys


----------



## capricorn36

My BR01-92


----------



## Spoon

capricorn36 said:


> My BR01-92


thats classic! thanks for sharing


----------



## tomee

capricorn36 said:


> My BR01-92


any pics of the clasp and strap?


----------



## 99Reza

tomee:
Something similar


----------



## capricorn36

Yep. Here are a couple of shots showing the deployment clasp I added to the standard BR calf skin strap. It is brilliant. Apart from being easier to take the watch on or off, it preserves the strap from the creasing and eventual damage caused from the standard clasp. Result is after several months of contuinual use the strap still looks like brand new. Got it from www.panatime.com.


----------



## wjramsey

capricorn36 said:


> Yep. Here are a couple of shots showing the deployment clasp I added to the standard BR calf skin strap. It is brilliant. Apart from being easier to take the watch on or off, it preserves the strap from the creasing and eventual damage caused from the standard clasp. Result is after several months of contuinual use the strap still looks like brand new. Got it from www.panatime.com.


Which particular deplyant clasp did you get? I have the exact watch and that looks great, I just want to make sure i get the correct one (size and finish)


----------



## kiwidj

5oclock said:


> I dont have an Instrument, but here is my B&R which I've had now for about 5 years:


Beauty mate! Love that one! :-!


----------



## kiwidj

grinhu said:


> here is my Vintage 126, I have it since 2004, and very satisfied with it. By the way, i made a review on the pil-mil forum, it's here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=156286


Beautiful piece that 126! :-!


----------



## cdvma

From the Great New England Airshow this afternoon.


----------



## Spoon

cdvma said:


> From the Great New England Airshow this afternoon.


that is a nice shot! thanks for sharing


----------



## Lowflight




----------



## meta4ick

Uh, how about a Space Two? Bought it in 1995.


----------



## tomee

got the BR on this atm


----------



## dronell19

I have a couple of straps and buckles on order for my BR01-94. I'll post pics then, should be quite interestinig


----------



## simoncudd

Lowflight said:


>


 where did you get your leather strap [to fit the 02]??
cheers


----------



## Aqua Spearo

Thats a BR01 Strap. I havent seen one custom BR02 strap yet, but wanted to go to APB paris to make it. Strictly a matter of taste, but I for one do not like the fold over design that the B&R strap maker in the US is using.. I think just makes everything look way to busy for my tastes. Id like an Orange gator strap with the exact BR02 rubber cut.


----------



## gmhutton

phantom chrono :-!


----------



## chunki

Here are a couple of BR03 shots for the person who was asking about their size on the wrist. Also a couple of BR01 shots, but no wrist shots.

JIM


----------



## pnut

Here is mine (including next to my AP):


----------



## chunki

Great shotss, love that close up of the Military dial......Nice


----------



## mthwatch

I just got this BR01-92 Carbon today and I'm in awe! Fantastic watch that exceeded my expectations....I'm posting a few pics now. Can anyone confirm this lume color? I thought it was going to be blue for some reason, seems pretty green...anyway, its not bad at all:-!

I'll be posting a review after a week or two!


----------



## chiewata

My BR03-92 with my own DIY strap :-d


----------



## sc_junky

Hey I thought all BR01 and BR03 with the white hands glow blue lume at night? mthwatch's pictures look green to me?


----------



## mthwatch

sc_junky said:


> Hey I thought all BR01 and BR03 with the white hands glow blue lume at night? mthwatch's pictures look green to me?


I know - its a mystery that I've been trying to solve for about a month...from what I can gather it looks to me like the BR03's have a blue lume (along with the 42mm arabic BR02 - which has roughly the same diameter dial) and I'm wondering if its just a dial size thing....I don't know. That's just a guess. I really thought the basic BR01-92 had blue lume also, but then again, the BR01-97 has green lume, and I know the BR01-92 White dial has green lume...The only way to know for sure would be to have some other members with a BR01-92 show us some lume shots or weigh in with their lume color..


----------



## Spoon

my lume is green as well


----------



## sc_junky

Ah that's good to know. I owned the BR03-92 and now have the BR03-94 and they are definitely blue lume. I believe the BR01-94 phantom is definitely green because it's supposed to give you that "night vision" feel but I thought that was the one-off for BR01 series. Looks like I thought wrong...


----------



## WatchFan56

some nice B&R's


----------



## trader342

edit: sold


----------



## WatchTimes

My new B&R.
I don't even have it yet but I expect it to 
be here early next week....

The main reason I bought it is that I have the Rolex
Deep Sea Sea Dweller which is the deepest automatic
made and now I have the deepest diving watch to 
compliment it. I can now take great comfort that if
I am ever on a boat and fall off over the Marianas trench
my watch will work LONG after the rest of my body explodes
from pressure AND it will work for at least a few years if I have
had a recent battery change. 

PS I really want to get a BR03 soon with Orange!
I like the chrono but really see no need for it.


----------



## dronell19

Here's mine on a new strap. Micah Vintager Flat Black. Props to him for going out of his way and custom-making a B&R strap. 

Strap tapers down to 24mm, instead of the OEM 20mm (or is it 22mm, I can't remember) and it has a Pre-V PVD buckle from Panatime. I love the thickness and width which I think complement the bulky watch A LOT more than the thin original straps it came with. I also personally prefer the pointy end instead of the flat square end of the original strap.

I love this strap.

Edit: Will post better pics as soon as I find the time.


----------



## WatchFan56

^ nice micah B&R strap


----------



## sc_junky




----------



## sunster




----------



## Klesk

Here's mine, please excuse the dust:


----------



## Opentoe

All beautiful watches. Can't afford one of these, but looking at them is ok for now. Not sure why, but any black dial with that bright orange is just awesome looking. When I first saw a color like that I didn't even think about it. I guess after some more appreciation, I love that contrast!!


----------



## Spoon

decided on whipping out the br ti for friday, i should use this watch more often, thinking of getting a croc altsrap to pimp it up a bit


----------



## The Crane

Wow guys, these look great. I am looking for my first B&R right now. Looking for a 46mm Power Reserve. Hopefully I can find the right one and post it up here. 

More pics please


----------



## mincuss4

here's another one for ya ;-)


----------



## wjramsey

Here you go...


----------



## mthwatch

mincuss4 said:


> here's another one for ya ;-)


Nice, the BR03 is really growing on me...looking good.


----------



## mincuss4

mthwatch said:


> Nice, the BR03 is really growing on me...looking good.


 hahaha, funny you should say that coz i got the BR03 over the BR01 because of the size, but now i find myself seriously considering the 01!!


----------



## Aqua Spearo

It goes both ways..sometimes the BR01 seems to big. I could go for a BRS for work situations.. I wear the BR01 to work alot and it feels out of place there.


mincuss4 said:


> hahaha, funny you should say that coz i got the BR03 over the BR01 because of the size, but now i find myself seriously considering the 01!!


----------



## mincuss4

Aqua Spearo said:


> It goes both ways..sometimes the BR01 seems to big. I could go for a BRS for work situations.. I wear the BR01 to work alot and it feels out of place there.


well if that's the case we might have to get 1 of each from the entire BR instruments line! :-!


----------



## krmed

Hey !!

Got an 01-92 RED. Awesome watch !!! #91/500


----------



## dwdaewu

Spoon said:


> here are mine:
> 
> orange br01-94 carbon ti limited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phantom br01-94


Wow your stealth watch looks amazing, if i knew it came in this color, i wouldn't have bothered gettin a panerai.


----------



## DaLuca Straps

mincuss4 said:


> well if that's the case we might have to get 1 of each from the entire BR instruments line! :-!


----------



## PBR ME

Back from the dead!!

On a Rob Montana (strapsmithdotcom) perforated with Skull buckle

























and on a Kstraps Carbon


----------



## adolfo araujo

here my BR


----------



## neatlittlefellow

Here's mine

B&R Space 3 Ti


----------



## Beau8

hotrod_doc said:


> Gentlemen, glad to be in the forum, (thanks Spoon for the invite!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my 01-92 with a grey croc strap from alt straps. I am looking at getting an 03-92 military type within the next couple of months. State side they all seem to be sold out and one must be ordered. Looking forward to seeing some cool pics, love the pirate buckle-very cool!:-!


Nice lume~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## watchcollectorca

*I will play....*


----------



## sunster

*Re: I will play....*

2009 I wore this









Going with the Carbon for 2010


----------



## Bavboym3




----------



## music_healing

another day with Bell & Ross ..

Zipper On









Zipper Off









Wristshot









The watch









last wristshot









:thanks


----------



## Maese

BR03-92 PHANTOM
































[/QUOTE]


----------



## justyli

Heritage


----------



## Triton

Sunster's 2009er :-! still gettin' plenty of wrist time in 2010 b-)


----------



## kcie2u

Hi, i m very impressed with the BR ranges. I am thinking of getting one soon... I like the one with black case but just wonder it is scratch proof? I saw all those showing with black case looks clean and neat... or i am too clumsy with my watches that i will knock them seldom..Ha...

Please advise.

Thanks


----------

